# garter snake



## turky93 (Jul 26, 2008)

Found this tiny lil fellow on my front porch last night. Does he count as a porch light bug?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 26, 2008)

He has a "melon head"

Glad you didn't kill it!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 26, 2008)

How bout a porch light bug eater.  Neat find.  Thanks for sharing him.

BTW, close enough to a bug, Welcome to the Porch Light Club.  

Hoss


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah that thing does have a big head....good find though.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 26, 2008)

They are so cute at that age


----------



## turky93 (Jul 26, 2008)

he was still a mean lil bugger though. he'd flatten out and bite my finger everytime id touch him lol.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 26, 2008)

He's a waterhead!  Neat find and close enough for the porch light club.


----------



## leo (Jul 27, 2008)

nice shots, thanks for posting then for us


----------

